# My latest visit to the zoo - (for Ravi !!!) (56k killer!)



## LaFoto (Nov 7, 2006)

You dedicated one photo of your zoo-series to me, so I decided to dedicate one whole thread to you in reply. My latest visit to the zoo is months ago, we were on holidays in the area around Berlin and went to "Germany's Smallest But Nicest Zoo" (as it advertised itself) in Eberswalde. That's where my following many photos are from: 

1.






2.





Like yourself, Ravi, also I had to struggle heaps with all the mesh and fences there :roll: ... sometimes I could get rid of them well and sometimes not ... sigh

3.





4.




And some animals were indoors in some funny light situations that make the colours go very off :roll: I wonder if I never bothered to adjust the WB? :scratch: Oh well ... but your crocodiles made me think of this photo of "my" crocodile/alligator (I can never tell the difference although I have heard and read so much about how to distinguish them before).

5.




Mr and Mrs Lion (here to be seen) were tired and dozing through the day, which seems to be the rule for them ...

6.




He here opened his eyes for this instance only, else also he was dozing and enjoying to be fed by his wardens, I guess.

7.




Free range female peacock - no mesh to struggle with for once, yippieh!

8.




But the lemur had to be taken through mesh again (to whom do I have to dedicate this photo again .. my, if only my memory were a little better? :scratch: )

9.




Not all have smiling faces...

10.




...and some were downright naughty ...

Those photos of the tigers that I could keep must still go into the "Bloopers", none worked out :roll:


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 7, 2006)

the bald eagle gets my vote


----------



## woodsac (Nov 7, 2006)

Considering the tough lighting conditions...and especially the fence, you did a great job!

That last guy should be holding a sign that says 'Will work for fur'


----------



## Danad (Nov 7, 2006)

waaawwwww!!!Waaawww....Waaawwww! I can't stop!!!!!!! I loooove your series...is awesome, except maybe the one with the monkey, I simply adore those photos. They are all amazing, but I guess my favorite is the one with the Lion taking a nap...and he's soooo *unbelievably *cute ( even though it's hard to imagine such a big cat beeing cute, not ferocious) . And the way he holds his paws...Awesome!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dan28607 (Nov 7, 2006)

NICE!!!


----------



## W.Smith (Nov 7, 2006)

Yep, it's the bald eagle for me too from this series. The bokeh is great. I'd have liked a stop more light on his head/eye, though. 1/2 power fill-flash could probably have done that.


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 7, 2006)

How did you see that lighting was poor, Jake?
For it was.
It was a very overcast day which ended in so much "drizzle" that we later hurried through the zoo and out and to the car, and there were very many trees that blocked what light there was .... does it show?

I fear my only available flash, i.e. the on-camera flash, would not have reached the bald eagle over the distance. It was quite far away and I had to zoom in quite a bit. My picture data says focal length was at 263.00mm...

Now where has Ravi gone to? This thread is primarily for him!


----------



## JTHphoto (Nov 7, 2006)

that first shot is incredible!  great capture.  i really like the lemur too. :thumbup:


----------



## Pigeon Chaser (Nov 7, 2006)

I really like #5. He looks cute and comfortable. I really liked seeing all the animals. Thank you for sharing these.


----------



## dewey (Nov 7, 2006)

Nice shots - I really like #3!


----------



## ravikiran (Nov 7, 2006)

Thank you so much Corinna. No words to express my happiness. Thanks for the thread. I didn't really expect such a hugh treat from you, and that just for "One dedicated photo". Thank you once again.

Yeah, they were absolutely beautiful pictures. I wonder when can I reach those standards.

Sorry for the late response. But it's just early morning here. I have just come back from an early morning walk.


----------



## Dylan (Nov 7, 2006)

WOW. The Bald Eagle (1) just blows me away. Nice work.


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 8, 2006)

Thank you all for your nice comments - and I tend to agree to that the bald eagle came out best though I also quite like my photo of the little furry eared monkey (?) in #3. Have you checked out my tiger-bloopers taken on the same day, over in Snapshots_&_Bloopers ? I was so keen on getting a good tiger shot in that zoo and it was NOT to be had :roll: .


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Nov 8, 2006)

nice shooting LaFoto!  love the first one, and the Sloth??  awesome shot!


----------



## Arch (Nov 8, 2006)

good work corinna... 1 is great for sure... i like the monkey in 9 too, thanks for sharing :thumbup:


----------



## teishu (Nov 8, 2006)

first one is my fav. really like the angle.


----------



## stc9357 (Nov 9, 2006)

I like the bald eagle like everyone else but I really do like the crocodile shot myself.


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 9, 2006)

Nice shooting, LaFoto!!  The eagle is spectacular, as already noted, but I also really like the croc, the peahen (what detail!!) and whatever the thing is in #9. This was a really enjoyable series.


----------



## seemoo (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi

awesome series. Like them a lot.

Can you tell us what equipment you'r using. Camera and lens?

thank you

simon


----------



## SpaceNut (Nov 9, 2006)

Nice series. I agree #1 has my vote for favorite. Somehow it looks like the buffalo in #10 wasn't too happy with you. It seems he is sticking his tongue out at you! Great job, love your work.


----------



## ClarkKent (Nov 9, 2006)

I would have to say that Number 5 is my favorite!


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 9, 2006)

seemoo said:
			
		

> Can you tell us what equipment you'r using. Camera and lens?


 
Sure can do, Simon (welcome to TPF, by the way! ) - I used the Canon EOS 350D along with the Sigma DG 1:4-5.6 70-300mm lens for these photos here.

And thank you again for all you nice comments.
I was ever so unsure as to whether to post these zoo pics AT ALL ...


----------



## Peanuts (Nov 11, 2006)

A backlit lemur! How did you luck out ith such a handsome fellow who glows?  

Wonderful series, I am goign to have to hit the zoo again and prompt my own lemur to pose as well as yours


----------



## anthwinter (Nov 11, 2006)

i love these pictures LaFoto. number 9 and number 1 has to be my fave


----------



## John E. (Nov 12, 2006)

Good set Lafoto, #9 really diggin it


----------



## Tantalus (Nov 12, 2006)

great photos, all of 'em are tightly framed just perfectly.


----------

